# Service Engine Soon Light Keeps coming on



## tulipslf (Nov 2, 2005)

I had my 100,000 check up a few months back and they changed belts, spark plugs..the usual stuff. However, I keep noticing the service engine light still popping on on occasion and then going off. Are Nissans my year, 2001, notorious for this? Is this possibly the oxygen sensor? Please advise anyone. Thanks!!!


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

The only way to really know is to get the codes pulled when the light comes on.
Do you have a Auto Zone in your town? The AutoZone's here will check the codes for free. Or you will have to pay a Firestone or Goodyear to just check sodes..from there then I can help.


----------



## tulipslf (Nov 2, 2005)

*Thanks LatinMax*



LatinMax said:


> The only way to really know is to get the codes pulled when the light comes on.
> Do you have a Auto Zone in your town? The AutoZone's here will check the codes for free. Or you will have to pay a Firestone or Goodyear to just check sodes..from there then I can help.



LatinMax, thanks for the direction. I didn't know Auto Zones did that sort of stuff. I will definitely have them check that and let you know what they said.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

If the light flashes and goes out this is a miss-fire code.




tulipslf said:


> I had my 100,000 check up a few months back and they changed belts, spark plugs..the usual stuff. However, I keep noticing the service engine light still popping on on occasion and then going off. Are Nissans my year, 2001, notorious for this? Is this possibly the oxygen sensor? Please advise anyone. Thanks!!!


----------

